# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Edison Ypi: Xhunga, hiq dorë nga shkrimi i romaneve

## Akili-A

Edison Ypi 
Këtë herë në shënjestër të tij ka qenë një kolege e tij, Rudina Xhunga. Ypi në fakt merret me Xhungën si shkrimtare dhe merr në analizë librin e saj Sikur Ana dhe i 'këshillon' të heqë dorë nga shkrimi i romaneve. Ja shkrimi i plotë i tij i publikuar në faqen personale: 

*Sikur Rudina...*

Xhunga të ishte romanciere, ah çgjë e mrekullueshme do ishte. Por, ah, po të ishte romanciere Rudina Xhunga, Tolstoi do ketë qenë bujk, Servantesi pirat, Dostojevski idiot, Kafka buburrec, Balzaku tuhaf, Shekspiri palaço, dhe ky që kam përpara jo kompjuter por përkrenarja e Skënderbeut.

Por çfarë është Rudina Xhunga ?
Nuk e di ! Ndoshta përgjigja është tek Makbethi, A did without name.

Nisa ta lexoj romanin e saj Sikur Ana, jo vetëm pa e paragjykuar aspak, por me vëmendje të shtuar, për të respektuar sa më tepër lodhjen e njërës prej të paktave shkrimtare shqiptare.
Ajme! Për të mos e flakur që në faqen e parë, nuk munda kurrsesi, pa thithur çdo pesë minuta një cigare dhe pa e futur her pas here kokën në lavaman për të ardhur në vete. Por nuk u mposhta. E lexova të tërin deri në fund. Fjalpërfjalë, nga kopertina në kopertinë.

Për çdonjërin shqiptar që nuk e ka lexuar;
Mos e lexo! Mos e lexo po tthem! Është nga sajesat më banale, më mediokre, më të pa vlera, më kot, që janë shkruar qyshkurse shkrimi është shpikur. Himn, përmendore, shtatore, mëndjelehtësisë, mëndjengushtësisë, gjysmakllëkut, qaramanllëkut, halabakllëkut.

Shkurt, përmbajtja e menderromanit të Rudinës, është kjo;

Koha e skemave mashtruese financiare. Një shqiptar gjysmak, pa asnjë fije indi shpirti, babai, burri, të dashuri, madje as prej njeriu, ish emigrant në Itali që merret me tregëti dhe kambizëm, nga ata që i gënjen mëndja se mund të pasurohen brënda një muaji. Gjysmak halabaku bashkëjeton me një çerek femër. Femra, Ana, protagonistja, është shtatzanë. Shtatzanja Ana, meqënëse dru burri është një fol o gur fol o mur, hallet, me piramida, Sude, Vefa, Gjallica, etj., ja qan bebit ende brënda vetes. Kur më së fundi edhe ajo edhe ai mësojnë për abortimin e piramidës së ëndërrave idiote për tu pasurur sa hap e mbyll sytë, abortojnë bebin. Kaq.

Epo mirë, spërmbyset dynjaja për një libër, makar edhe i keq, Ferri plot me autorë mediokër është.

Jo Buçko jo. Nuk është ashtu.

Vërtet letërsia shumë e keqe e ka një të mirë shumë të madhe; të bën syçelët, ta mpreh vigjilencën ndaj plehut letrar. Por është relative. Sepse çka mbetet nga syçelësia është vetëm e qeshura.
Ky far libri i Rudinës të shkrin fare. Nuk është pak dhe duhet falenderuar. Një minutë e qeshur me gjithë shpirt është ekuivalente me dyzetepesë minuta vrap. Që i bie, leximi i krejt librit të Rudinës sa për tre herë vrap rreth Ekuatorit.
Murgut të Liqerit nuk i vajti kurrë mëndja kurrë për të botuar ndonjë libër. Nuk bëri kurrë ndonjë promuovim. Nuk doli kurrë në ndonjë ekran. Nuk dha kurrë ndonjë konferencë shtypi.
Romancierja jonë, me intervista dhe ekrane dhe të gjitha, pa i lëvizur fare qerpiku, thotë se qënka e aftë të shkruajë një roman të tërë në dimër për ta botuar në verë.
Për të mos e lënë varur kureshtjen e të shumtëve që nuk kanë për ta lexuar kurrë roman mavrinë e komunikatores së rrethanave Rudinë, ja një gallatë ortografike dalë nga pena e saj; Të shkruaj nuk është profesion për mua. Mbase, jo ende. Ose mbase nuk do jetë kurrë. I kam uruar vetes të shkruaj ngaherë si amatore, sepse vetëm kështu nuk do kem komplekset e profesionistes, që më duket, sikur ta përmirësojnë frazën, por edhe ta shterin lëngun, lëngun e krijimit. Ndoshta gaboj.

Ngushëllohu Rudina. Mos u ep. Ndoshta nuk gabon. Përmirësimi i frazës dhe Shterrja e lëngut të krijimit nuk janë kushedi çë për Ty. Punët nuk i ke aq keq sa të biesh në gjith këtë dëshpërim. Ti, në parathënien e librit vetë thua; u binda se asnjëherë nuk do ta merrja Çmimin Nobel. Po jo moj Rudina jo, edhe mund ta marrësh ! Ai që nuk po e merr quhet Kadare. Ti nuk quhesh Kadare. Prandaj mund ta marrësh që çke me të. Ta marrësh tja lush Zotin! Vetëm me një libër. Vetëm me këtë vrromën. Miliona kopje do të shitet romani yt, ky këllira që sapo nxorre. Njerëzimin mbarë do ta lësh pa frymë. Rrotullimin e Botës do ta ndalësh. Në Histori do hysh. Të gjitha enciklopedirat do të marrin.

Rudina, Ti të bën aq për të qeshur sa nuk të lë të vdesësh. Kurrë mos tu ndaltë hovi për të shkruar romane, dhënë intervista me gënjeshtra e broçkulla.

Ke për të shkruar edhe të tjerë romane. Në mos për tjetër, së paku për mëshirë, për atë që ta thashë më lart, të mos na lësh të vdesim duke na mbajtur me dhëmbë përjashta.

Po ku kanë fund turpet e tua komunikative o Rudina. Sdo ishte keq të rendisja këtu disa. Spo e bëj se sdua tu provokoj vjelljen lexuesve. Ska problem. Ata më besojnë mua, jo tya.

Rudina, dëgjo ! Shqiptarët, mund të mos dinë shumë gjëra, por për të kuptuar çu thua dinë. Nuk janë kërrusur kot gjithë jetën mbi libra. Prandaj nuk mund të gëlltisin gëlbazat e tua. Ato ik e flaki ku të duash. Mos na i flak mbi ekrane dhe libra duke na i mbushur me qurret e tua komuniste, katundareske, bolshevike Se na i trazove zorrët moj burrnesh. Mos e prek shënjtërinë e Shijes, të vetmes gjë që u ka mbetur shqiparëve. Ti ndoshta nuk e di, por është e vërtetë se në katundet shqiptare ka katundarë që e dinë përmëndësh krejt çka shkruar Naim Frashëri, Fishta, Pushkini, Lermontovi, Dantja.

E kam të qartë se ti nuk i beson këto që po të them. Mosbesimi yt sndryshon asgjë. Komunikimet e tua mbeten njëlloj të shkretëtirta, gjuha jote tmerrësisht e varfër, mendimi yt llaftarisht i cekët, stilit tënd i mungojnë kryekrejt figurat, ato iskrat që mbajnë ndezur zjarrin e dëshirës për të ndjekur komunikimin. Në komunikimin tënd o Rudina mungon kryesorja pa të cilën nuk bën sens asgjë. Mungon ai Eteri, ai oqeani që pështjell gjithçka me butësi, që brenda Shpirtit dhe Trurit të shikuesit apo lexuesit bën të mundur ndezjen e atij zjarrit që djeg botën.

Rudina, ti dhe komunikimi skeni asgjë të përbashkët.

Prandaj po të them se e mira është ta braktisësh plazmën dhe ta hedhësh në hale penën.

----------


## linda l

u çar gallate me shkriu se qeshuri ypi

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shkrim brilant lol

----------


## shigjeta

> Shkrim brilant lol


Bashkohem me kete vleresim...

Nga eshte marr ky artikull ?

----------


## murik

Rudina Xhunga vlereson Enver Hoxhen si burri i shekullit qe kaloi ne historine shqiptare. Ca do presesh nga kjo tani se po na habit edhe Ypi?

----------


## xfiles

Shkrim gallate, bravo Ypi.

----------


## Archon

Ky Ypi me kujton dike mua  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Po jo moj Rudina jo, edhe mund ta marrësh ! Ai që nuk po e merr quhet Kadare.Ti nuk quhesh Kadare. Prandaj mund ta marrësh që çke me të...
> 
> Ky far’ libri i Rudinës të shkrin fare. Nuk është pak dhe duhet falenderuar. Një minutë e qeshur me gjithë shpirt është ekuivalente me dyzetepesë minuta vrap. Që i bie, leximi i krejt librit të Rudinës sa për tre herë vrap rreth Ekuatorit.


Recension interesant... lol

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Nga eshte marr ky artikull ?


Te blogu i tij, ma merr mendja http://edisonypi.com/shkrime/
...por, kam pershtypjen se e ka shkruar kohe me pare kete sepse, nese i besoj kujteses sime, Ypi ne nje shkrim "Idhnakut Klosi" kur ky u vetvra, nder te tjera permendte faktin qe Klosi i ishte drejtuar Ypit ne nje bisede mes tyre, se: "Ti e vrave dhe e varrose Rudinen me artikullin tend kundra saj "sikur Rudina" dhe ajo qe nga ajo kohe, as ka marre me mundimin te shkruaj, por, halli im kur do e vras dhe e varrosi Mira Meksin" ... dmth dicka e tille, sepse s'e mbaj mend fjale per fjale.

----------


## mia@

Kush e ka lexuar kete liber? Tani u bera kureshtare ta lexoj.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

kritika provokon konkurencen nga e cila lind mendimi inteligjent dhe interesant, por ne demokraci nuk mund t'i thuash tjetrit Mos Shkruaj, sepse edhe nese shkrimi nuk ka vlera me kete lloj kritike nxitet blerja e romanit qe sjell dem (apo humbje kohe) te lexuesi. prandaj kjo lloj kritike nuk me pelqen sepse duket sikur e nxjerr gazetaren me me shume vlera. pastaj libri ka kohe qe ka dale... . Nuk mund te ofendohet nje femer ne kete lloj menyre, por eshte i vertete edhe fakti qe rudina s'eshte aspak shkrimtare he per he.

morali: kurseni parate... :Gjoja:

----------


## 007GoldenBoy

Soni eshte kampion !!!

----------

